# USB-Maus funktioniert nur kurz *?*



## AeonFlux (8. April 2006)

MEin Problem ist folgendes:

An meinen Rechner mit Windows XP-Prof ist eine Razer Diamondback Plasma, Limited Edition angeschlossen. Die unterscheidet sich eigentlich in keinster weise, ausser design halt, von ner Razer Diamondback.

Anyway, dieses Dings ist nach einem Umzug des rechners, wo alle KAbel abgesteckt wurden funktionsuntüchtig.
Zusätzlich hängt ein Zeichenpad von Wacom Volito 2 an den USBs dran. aber nicht über USB Hub oder so, sondern beide seperat. Ich hab vorsichtshalber mal beide abgesteckt und einzeln angesteckt. Das Pad funktioniert einwandfrei nur die maus geht für eine sekunde... also der zeiger lässt sich ganz kurz bewegen, aber ist adnn sofort wiede reingefroren. 

Vielleicht hat jemand Tips... Die hauseigenen Treiber von Razer sind drauf, auch ein Update brachte mich nicht weiter... =(


----------



## Atrox (8. April 2006)

kann es sein, dass die maus die unterlage nicht mag? wenn du sagst, dass der rechner woanders is, nehme ich mal an, dass es sich dabei um einen anderen tisch handelt. ich hab das problem mit meiner microsoft, dass sie den weißen tisch nicht mag und daher nur sporadisch geht. eventuell is es das...


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2006)

mach mal die tribr weg, evtl. kommen die sich mit was in die quere, aber mit den standardtreibrn geht es dann  (daher geht vieleicht die maus auch kurz: zuerst sind standrdtreiber aktiv, dann sind die offiziellen treiber fertiggeladen und es geht nix mehr...)


----------



## AeonFlux (9. April 2006)

Herbboy am 09.04.2006 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> mach mal die tribr weg, evtl. kommen die sich mit was in die quere, aber mit den standardtreibrn geht es dann  (daher geht vieleicht die maus auch kurz: zuerst sind standrdtreiber aktiv, dann sind die offiziellen treiber fertiggeladen und es geht nix mehr...)



TReiber sind weg, offiziell zumindest.

Das Problem besteht weiterhin...

Wie kann ich sichergehen, dass die Treiber wirklich weg sind?


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2006)

AeonFlux am 09.04.2006 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 09.04.2006 14:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




navigier mit der tastatur zur systemsteuerung und schau bei "maus", ob die als standardmaus drinsteht oder nicht.


----------



## AeonFlux (9. April 2006)

Herbboy am 09.04.2006 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> navigier mit der tastatur zur systemsteuerung und schau bei "maus", ob die als standardmaus drinsteht oder nicht.




Nope, ist dort nicht aufgezählt...=(


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2006)

AeonFlux am 09.04.2006 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 09.04.2006 15:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie jetzt? GAR keine maus?

boardtreiber aktuell? SP2 drauf bei winXP ?


----------



## AeonFlux (9. April 2006)

Herbboy am 09.04.2006 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> AeonFlux am 09.04.2006 16:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jawoll, keine Maus in dem Menü.

Boardtreiber hab ich ein update gezogen, SP2 sitzt auch sattelfest...

DAs seltsame ist ja, dass sie schon mal ging, und nur seit diesem umstecken für sekunden funktioniert.


----------



## vinc (9. April 2006)

AeonFlux am 09.04.2006 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> DAs seltsame ist ja, dass sie schon mal ging, und nur seit diesem umstecken für sekunden funktioniert.



Nur mal so, hast du die Maus wieder an den gleichen USB-Port angeschlossen. Ich kann mich erinnern das es bei manchen USB Druckern/Scannern Probleme gab sobald man sie an einen anderen Port (im Bezug auf den "Installationsport") angeschlossen hatte...


----------



## AeonFlux (9. April 2006)

vinc am 09.04.2006 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> AeonFlux am 09.04.2006 16:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hm, nein, bin mir nicht sicher, dass es der gleiche Port ist. 

MAcht das einen so großen unterschied?
Soll ich einfach alle Ports der Reihe nach durchprobieren? ICh werd einfach mal, und dann wieder bereicht erstatten...

Vielenvielen Dank für die Hilfe und die Mühe


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. April 2006)

AeonFlux am 09.04.2006 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 09.04.2006 15:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



funktioniert die maus an anderen rechnern problemlos?

was du beschreibst deutet auf einen (enventuell transportbedingten) kabelbruch hin.


----------



## AeonFlux (11. April 2006)

ruyven_macaran am 10.04.2006 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> AeonFlux am 09.04.2006 16:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An andern Rechner vollkommen funktionstüchtig. 

USB-Port wechsel brachte auch nichts. ich werds jetzt mit nem USB to PS2 adapter versuchen, ansonsten ist das für mich ein garantiefall


----------

